# Does the Model 3 detect Police radar?



## FurryOne (Apr 19, 2019)

I was trailing another car today by maybe 3 car lengths in the "City" and got a weird BEEP from the dash and a red icon ahead and off to the side. Sure enough, it was a cop. I didn't have my Max360 turned on to tell what band he was using, but this is the first time I've seen it display an active radar. Is this common?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Nope

Possibly lane departure detection


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If the cop was close enough to the road, it could have been warning you about a potential collision with a parked car.

If there is any radar detection at all, theoretically it could see it and think that you’re about to drive head-on into another radar using self-drive capable car. Police radar would be in a different band, but passing cars and objects in the way can cause a frequency shift.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Its does not, that was the collision avoidance alert. Would be cool though to be notified if the police were stalking you


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

I have seen it recognize emergency vehicles. No sound though and not consistently.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Would be cool though to be notified *telepathically* if the police were stalking you


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

TrevP said:


> Its does not, that was the collision avoidance alert. Would be cool though to be notified if the police were stalking you


Yeah, I get the collision avoidance warning when I drive by cars parked on the street in my neighborhood.


----------



## jsmay311 (Oct 2, 2017)

Was the road going straight or curving slightly to the right?

And was the cop vehicle an SUV?

(This happens all the time for me driving down a particular residential road that curves gradually to the right when passing a particular SUV parked on the side of the road, but it doesn't happen with cars parked in the same spot. )


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I have a radar gun. Someone local can come by and we can test it.


----------

